# Help with Panacur side effects please!!!



## Doodle

Has anyone had a problem with their dog having loose stool/diarrhea for 1-2 weeks after finishing a course of panacur? Since giardia is so prevalent, our daycare facility requires all of the dogs to have a panacur treatment every 6 months (our vet agreed that that wasn't a bad idea). And Brady had giardia as a young pup. I know that panacur has soft stool as a side effect, but both times we've given it to him, he's had very soft stool/diarrhea not only during the panacur treatment, but for a couple of weeks afterwards. We give him a probiotic and a tablespoon of pumpkin daily, and during the panacur we also mix some boiled white rice into his food. The rice helps a little but not that much. I'm just wondering if this extended period of diarrhea is normal, or if we need to be looking for some other problem with Brady's GI??? He's had a GI panel done recently and everything was normal except his TLI was slightly elevated, which our vet said was not significant. We have an appointment with our vet tonight to deal with this latest round, but I'm wondering what everyone's experiences are.


----------



## BeauShel

I havent had any experience with side effects from the pancur but hopefully you can get to the bottom of his problems and get him on the road to recovery. Good luck


----------



## Tahnee GR

Remember that probiotic should not be given along with the antibiotic. The antibiotic can negate the effect of the probiotic.


----------



## Doodle

Tahnee GR said:


> Remember that probiotic should not be given along with the antibiotic. The antibiotic can negate the effect of the probiotic.


REALLY???? I thought the probiotic, if given at the same time as an antibiotic, helped to replace the good bacteria that the antibiotic wipes out...at least that's what our vet told us.....


----------



## Tahnee GR

My understanding is that probiotic should be given inbetween the times you give the antibiotic, since the antibiotic will kill off the good bacteria.


----------



## Doodle

Thanks Linda for your input. We went to the vet last night to review all of the test findings thusfar, and so far everything has been within normal limits (his TLI is actually on the upper end of normal), and she believes that everything is really pointing to the fact that Brady just has a really sensitive stomach/GI. She drew some more blood last night to run a CBC/general health check (which she would have done in June at his annual physical anyway) to be sure no other levels are off. So if this is in fact the case, then it makes sense that he does better on a limited ingredient food and that the panacur irritates his intestines so much. If anyone else has any thoughts or has experienced this loose stool even after completing the panacur, I'd love to know. Thanks.


----------



## Telli

*Excellent recipe for diarrhea*

I also have a pup with a vert sensitive GI system and my vet gave me a recipe that soothes and settle his system every time. 
Here's the recipe for anyone interested:
2 sweet potatoes
2 regular potatoes ( about the same size as the sweet)
2 medium size turnips
2 leeks ( just the white part)

Peel and cut up the potatoes and turnip, cut up he white part of the leek and boil everything together until soft. Strain and mash. Start out feeding 1/2-1 cup at a time every several hours depending on how your dog does, after a couple normal stools start adding in some cooked hamburger. This works wonders for diarrhea! It is very soothing to the GI! Definitely give probiotics too, they can and should be given with antibiotics.


----------



## Ljilly28

Panacur hasn't caused any side effects for my goldens. Could it actually be giardia?


----------



## hotel4dogs

I"ve never seen any side effects with Panacur either.


----------



## boomers_dawn

I'm glad your Brady is doing ok.

Boomer had that side effect with Panacur and the vet said it was a normal side effect. I just looked at the product label; it only lists vomiting. There's a number to call to report adverse effects, but I didn't think to call and report it at the time. 

If no one reports it, the manufacturer won't have that info in their safety database and won't know it's a side effect to add to their product safety label. Whoops my bad.

This reference shows side effects are rare but may include loose stools:
Panacur Canine Dewormer - Dog.com 

I agree probiotics are given AFTER the course of antibiotics is completed - or else it just kills all the probiotics.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby's integrative vet told me to give probiotics for 2-3 days before the antibiotics, and then it's okay to give them as long as you don't give them at the same time of day. They need to be given at least 4-6 hours apart.


----------



## Charliethree

Panacur is a dewormer. If you pup has 'reacted' twice with diarhea to it and following treatment, then maybe you could try a different 'type' 'brand' of dewormer?


----------



## iansgran

I googled panacur and soft stools and it brought me right back to the good old GRF. Jaro was just diagnosed with whip worms and is on Panacur and today (day 3) has runny yellow poop. I will call the vet tomorrow. Just thought it funny that my google search brought me home.


----------



## mdtobe

*Leeks are toxic to dogs*



Telli said:


> I also have a pup with a vert sensitive GI system and my vet gave me a recipe that soothes and settle his system every time.
> Here's the recipe for anyone interested:
> 2 sweet potatoes
> 2 regular potatoes ( about the same size as the sweet)
> 2 medium size turnips
> 2 leeks ( just the white part)
> 
> Peel and cut up the potatoes and turnip, cut up he white part of the leek and boil everything together until soft. Strain and mash. Start out feeding 1/2-1 cup at a time every several hours depending on how your dog does, after a couple normal stools start adding in some cooked hamburger. This works wonders for diarrhea! It is very soothing to the GI! Definitely give probiotics too, they can and should be given with antibiotics.


DO NOT FEED LEEKS TO DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Leeks are of the Allium family, and are poisonous to both dogs and cats.


----------



## Prism Goldens

That's funny that leeks would be in a GI distress recipe for dogs because the side effect of leeks reported is GI distress! And yes, they do cause hemolytic anemia in dogs .


----------



## mdtobe

Prism Goldens said:


> That's funny that leeks would be in a GI distress recipe for dogs because the side effect of leeks reported is GI distress! And yes, they do cause hemolytic anemia in dogs .


I did my research into Leeks and canines and learned of the hemolytic anemia only _after_ having a very unpleasant (for our dog) experience with what Leeks can to to a dog's digestive system. We usually shared "food from above" with our beloved Rottweiler Shepherd mix Safeway (unless it contained garlic which we knew was toxic for dogs). Well, one night my wife made a terrific Quiche. And of course, Safeway also partook. The poor boy had a massive diarrhea problem that lasted for at least three weeks. Luckily, in spite of our incompetence, though he lost a lot of weight, he did recover and went on to live for many more years, passing away at nearly 15 years of age. He was an amazing dog.



















He's been gone nearly six years and we still miss him terribly, though we've been blessed with two new boys since.



















If there's a fine here for posting pictures of non Golden Retrievers here on this Website, I just bought the farm! :grin2:

Returning to the subject of this thread (which is what brought me here in the first place), our Malamute Samson has been having recurring boughts of diarrhea every few weeks for about six months now. This type of situation points toward a Giardia (or other) parasite infestation where the parasites get flushed out when they reach maturity and start to harm the digestive tract, and then the offspring mature and it's "lather, rinse & repeat" time. We had the vet do a full stool test (not just a float test but the ELISA test that checks for the presence of Giardia antigens). Though the test came back negative, the vet and I decided to go ahead and do a seven day round of Panacur treatment. Samson had a similar bout several years ago, and at that time, though the tests were also negative, a round of Panacur eliminated the problem for several years. 

It was his having a day of diarrhea on day three of the present course of Panacur that brought me to this topic threat. But things went back to normal (a day of nothing followed by fairly normal poop) since then and today is the seventh and final day of his treatment. I'm pretty sure the diarrhea was caused by whatever has been causing it, or possibly caused by dead parasites needing to be flushed out after the Panacur killed them. If anything changes in the future and I learn something, I'll share it here.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Mlrimer

Leeks are toxic to dogs, they are of the onion family. I would do a little research on them before giving them to your dog. Garlic is also toxic, onions and garlic both affect the blood cells


----------

